# epicblue n bold theme



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I just dowiaded this theme the other day and. Immediately fell in love with it everything.is custom and blue


----------



## havensed (Aug 25, 2011)

This is a cool theme what does it work on and with?

"Life is tough, but even tougher if you're stupid. ". John Wayne. 
Rooted running, Apex 2.0 RC3 ,watermark'd, using Jake's mods.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Just saw this! Thanks for putting the word out! It's out for CM7 and ROM's with the theme chooser, along with a port for GummyCharged (for the Droid Charge).


----------

